# Finnish Open 2008 Results



## pjk (Jul 23, 2008)

Johannes Laire won the Finnish Open 2008 with an average of 14.42 seconds. Anssi Vanhala finished second (15.01) and Mats Valk finished third (18.50).

Full results can be found here.
----------

Johannes, why not compete in BLD?

Looks like Anssi hasn't been practicing much.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 23, 2008)

pjk said:


> Johannes, why not compete in BLD?


Because I suck.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 23, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes, why not compete in BLD?
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Dene (Jul 23, 2008)

Good to see Mr. Vanhala isn't really improving in feet solving. I honestly think a 40ish average is possible. 3 second cross, 6 seconds for each pair, 6 second OLL, 7 second PLL.

Maybe I'm aiming too high.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 23, 2008)

Improving would need practising


----------



## Dene (Jul 23, 2008)

Exactly  . So while you let your feet solving skills slide I will sneak up and steal your WR's!! (maybe even by the end of the year!)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 23, 2008)

You'll die


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jul 23, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes, why not compete in BLD?
> ...



You would have been 2nd with an average successful solve.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 23, 2008)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> You'll die



Your post contributes much to this discussion. I think feetsolvers should provide their own stackmats. Ron tried to make the argument that feet are "cleaner" than hands. Even though the variety of bacteria on hands is much more diverse and probably more deadly, the moisture on the feet makes bacterial growth on the feet much more rapid, and transmission easier.

In general on any given day, I will lick your hand if you lick my feet. Anyone want to take me up on this deal?

(Hands are also washed throughout the day. Feet are not.)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 23, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > pjk said:
> ...



Tim, who doesn't suck at [insert any event here]?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jul 23, 2008)

Potatoes vs. potafingers


----------



## Dene (Jul 24, 2008)

Tyson said:


> I think feetsolvers should provide their own stackmats. Ron tried to make the argument that feet are "cleaner" than hands. Even though the variety of bacteria on hands is much more diverse and probably more deadly, the moisture on the feet makes bacterial growth on the feet much more rapid, and transmission easier.



I think this is a good idea. Obviously bacteria on hands are worse, but feet (unless freshly cleaned) are going to be in much worse condition.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 24, 2008)

Dene said:


> Good to see Mr. Vanhala isn't really improving in feet solving. I honestly think a 40ish average is possible. 3 second cross, 6 seconds for each pair, 6 second OLL, 7 second PLL.
> 
> Maybe I'm aiming too high.



That Mr. Vanhala you are refering to is younger than you 

The only Mr. Vanhala I know is Mr. Petri Vanhala. But you are right, he hasn't improved


----------



## Dene (Jul 24, 2008)

Age doesn't matter! All I need is a last name


----------

